# Take someone off the sixers?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The sixers seem to be in cost cutting mode... why don't the Lakers try to see if they get Dalembert or Andre Miller for Kwame off their hands as a last resort?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I've mentioned trading for Dalembert several times. Kwame for Dalembert looks good to me. Dalembert can play both the 4 and 5 position and offer excellent defense. Offensively, he doesn't require many touches but is a strong finisher.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I've mentioned trading for Dalembert several times. Kwame for Dalembert looks good to me. Dalembert can play both the 4 and 5 position and offer excellent defense. Offensively, he doesn't require many touches but is a strong finisher.


I'd do that trade to. 

Dalembert would add a nice little bit of toughness at the 4. Odom at the 3 makes him less effective to me, than if he were at the 4. But either way he is an upgrade over Trevor at the 3 at least in offense and rebounding. 

He's a good rebounder, decent defender. We'd have a pretty large line up.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I would advise against Miller, Lakers obviously are set for their point, and if they must trade to obtain another point guard, Miller should not be that player. He's vastly overpaid, and his skills is counterproductive for this team.


LA however should try to obtain Samuel Dalambert, he's an upgrade over Kwame Brown. Whatever slight advantage Brown has over Dalambert defensively, it can easily be overlooked because at least Sam can score.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we should hold on kwame until the trade deadline just in case guys like kidd, oneal or gasol becomes avaliable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having Dalembert at all.

Edit: 9000th post. Throw me a party.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I expect both of the players to be gone eventually. Miller more than Dalembert.

Sammy to LA is actually a nice fit. They could Have a new twin-towers with he & Bynum.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I would take either one. 

Obviously Miller isn't very likely because of the guys we already have. Dalembert isn't likely because of his salary.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Miller is one of those guys who doesn't fit with good teams. I see no problem in going after Dalembert though.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Now we just have to have realgm.com and hoopshype.com spread the rumor: "Anonymous insiders cite that Lakers are involved in a trade with the Sixers. Reports show that Kwame Brown will be traded for Samuel Dalembert. The Sixers seek to remove Dalembert's large contract off the books, while the Lakers seek a young defensive presence to play alongside the developing Bynum"

If we spread it, it will become real


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No interest in Miller whatsoever.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

good idea. sammy d. might be a good asset to this team and it seems as if his welcome has worn out in philly


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bring in the Dalembeast!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't get the baseless Miller dislike.

If Andre Miller was the point guard here we wouldn't be complaining about Bynum not getting the ball enough I'll tell you that. Plus Fish would just take over Sasha's role on the bench.

Only reason I am somewhat against it is we are loaded at guard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i wouldnt mind Andre Miller as well, but like JI stated were already stacked at the guard positions.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't get the baseless Miller dislike.


watch his games. miller is a underachiever throughout his career. miller is no way shape or form an upgrade, so why bring him over and clog the point guard rotation?


so what benefits does bringing miller have?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've always been on the fence about Miller,from a playing style standpoint he'd be ideal in the Triangle PJ's type of player, but to me he's always been a non existent leader and a suspect defender of pg's plus he's forever slowing the game down. 

In time Critt will be doing similar things but with speed and athleticism.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I wouldn't mind having Dalembert at all.
> 
> Edit: 9000th post. Throw me a party.


Let's drink it up. :cheers:

I like the idea, but the Lakers should wait for a better deal just in case.

If nothing comes up, then they can do this trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Affirmative Action said:


> watch his games. miller is a underachiever throughout his career. miller is no way shape or form an upgrade, so why bring him over and clog the point guard rotation?
> 
> 
> so what benefits does bringing miller have?


I've watched his games since he was in high school. He one of my ten favorite players in the league.

As for the benefits, see the second part of the post you quoted.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd take 'em, either or both.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

remember andre miller when he played for denver? he would throw up back door lobs with ease and camby easily got a few buckets. Now imagine andrew and andre...


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Fisher and Kobe already are good passers and Bynum has been catching those lobs with ease...


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've watched his games since he was in high school. He one of my ten favorite players in the league.
> 
> As for the benefits, see the second part of the post you quoted.


Defense is suspect. NOt like farmar or Fisher are any better, but at least if the Lakers are going to pull the trigger, might as well look for a defensive big or at least wait if Thorn would wake up one day before deadline and say "Lets trade Kidd for Lamar Odom and Jordan Farmar!"


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers wouldn't just take Kwame for either, Lakers would have to sweeten the deal a bit. Whether that's with a future #1 or a player.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Why would Philly give up Dalemebert?

Of course we would take Dalembert for Kwame. Any GM in the league would pull the trigger on that one.

Can we also trade Luke Walton for JAson Kidd?

Not going to happen in this lifetime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Why would Philly give up Dalemebert?
> 
> Of course we would take Dalembert for Kwame. Any GM in the league would pull the trigger on that one.
> 
> ...


To cut costs man. Read the first post in this thread.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've watched his games since he was in high school. He one of my ten favorite players in the league.
> 
> As for the benefits, see the second part of the post you quoted.


Andre Miller's one of your ten favorite players? 
When one of your favorite players is someone who has been posterized by Smush Parker, ur in trouble.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Not sure why anyone would want to invest 34 mil in Dalembert over the next three years, especially with Andrew coming along. He can not play the four, especially in this offense. 

I'd take Miller if we weren't so solid at the PG. 

Man, I know people don't want to see Kwame's expiring go to waist, but we can't just deal him for the sake of dealing him. I really don't see a good deal happening, seeing as how nobody making kwame's money sucks as bad as he does.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kwame for Dalembert works for me. At this point, I would trade Kwame for a toaster.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Silk D said:


> Not sure why anyone would want to invest 34 mil in Dalembert over the next three years, especially with Andrew coming along. He can not play the four, especially in this offense.


I'd agree if Dalembert didn't play some of the best basketball of his career at the 4.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Kwame for Dalembert works for me. At this point, I would trade Kwame for a toaster.


Would you settle for Brian Cardinal? He can make toast!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kwame and our '08 first would be the most I'd be willing to give up for Dalembert. He's a solid C but he's still vastly overpaid and he'd be a backup behind Bynum on this team. Chances are that he wouldn't be satisfied with that, anyway.

It'd be more worth our while to try prying away Mike Miller from the Grizzlies, Nick Collison from the Sonics or Ron Artest from the Kings.

With the coming-out of John Salmons and Francisco Garcia, it may now be easier than ever to get Artest out of Sac-town. Offering up Kwame, Walton and Crittenton should do the trick, especially if we did something like agree to take on Kenny Thomas as well.

Leaving Sacramento with...

PG: Mike Bibby...Beno Udrih...Javaris Crittenton
SG: Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia...Quincy Douby
SF: John Salmons...Luke Walton
PF: Mikki Moore...Spencer Hawes...Justin Williams
C: Brad Miller...Kwame Brown

And us with...

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
SF: Ron Artest...Trevor Ariza...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf...Kenny Thomas
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Would you settle for Brian Cardinal? He can make toast!


It'd have to be some pretty damn good toast for the Lakers to agree to take Brian Cardinal.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kwame and our '08 first would be the most I'd be willing to give up for Dalembert. He's a solid C but he's still vastly overpaid and he'd be a backup behind Bynum on this team. Chances are that he wouldn't be satisfied with that, anyway.
> 
> It'd be more worth our while to try prying away Mike Miller from the Grizzlies, Nick Collison from the Sonics or Ron Artest from the Kings.
> 
> ...


Wat are you down to just get rid of Luke Walton and Crittenton? I dont know about you but I like the way Critt plays when hes in, I think he'll turn out to be a very good player... and Luke is the perfect role player for our team. You cant just plug in players to a team and expect because they are good individually that they will automatically be a good fit.. Artest has never been a succesful player, Kenny Thomas has a pretty bad contract... If anything I'd just rather wait until Kwame comes off the books... get a little bit of cap relief


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

With the emergence of Ariza, I would rather go after Dalembert than someone like Artest personally. Boston is the best team in the league right now more because of their defense then their offense. The Spurs have been winning the titles the past few years with one of the best defenses in the year anchored by strong interior defenders and surrounded by long athletic wings.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

supposedly the Bucks might be thinking to blow it up. Any thoughts??


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Charlie Villanueva,Michael Redd for Javaris Crittenton,Kwame Brown and Lamar Odom?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd love to get Yi, but no way they trade him. Other people will be willing to offer a lot more to get Redd ( I could be wrong on this).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We dont need Redd with Kobe here. I would love to pick up Charlie V but not at the expense of Odom. Maybe Kwame, Sasha and a pick for Charlie??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom + for Redd + doesn't really make any sense either IMO


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree, Odom for Charlie V is a no go.

Kwame, Sasha and a pick for Charlie I'd do. I'd try to get Dalembert first with Kwame, but CV would be a decent roleplayer if we can't get Dalembert


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bogut


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Obviously its not even in talent but if they want to get some money off the books (and a bad contract)...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...981~549~2747~1710&teams=15~15~13~13&te=&cash=


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Obviously its not even in talent but if they want to get some money off the books (and a bad contract)...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...981~549~2747~1710&teams=15~15~13~13&te=&cash=


nice. now we gotta find a way to acquire matt barnes and earl watson and we'll complete our bruin five.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> supposedly the Bucks might be thinking to blow it up. Any thoughts??


Villanueva and Gadzuric for Kwame Brown and a first round pick would be pretty sweet.

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Javaris Crittenton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Charlie Villanueva...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Dan Gadzuric...Chris Mihm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Villanueva and Gadzuric for Kwame Brown and a first round pick would be pretty sweet.
> 
> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Javaris Crittenton
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
> ...


Id love it...get it done.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dan Gadzuric is like Kwame Brown, but with a longer contract. Ugh.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gadzuric is just filler. Another athletic big body to throw out there. And i think hes much better than Kwame but still overpaid. Charlie V would be the the important commodity.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie V needs a change of scenery. That kid can flat-out score though. I'd love to see him in Gold.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Gadz was once promising, but we just overpaid Kwame, Luke and Radmanovic over the past few years. I would rather not acquire another underachieving MLE type of player, just so we could throw a body around. I mean, god knows how much of those do we have in this team right now. Even if this means we can acquire Charlie V, Id say no.


Id wait till deadline and play Kwame a bit more to get better offers from other teams who could use a defensive presence or simply use his expiring.


----------

